# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  Hotel White Monarch

## rahaetemadi

هتل وایت مونارچ یکی از هتل های 4 ستاره و باکیفیتی است که واقع در شهر استانبول و منطقه مجیدیه کوی می باشد. هتل White Monarch  دارای اتاق هایی با دکوراسیون زیبا عثمانی است که سلیقه خاصی را می طلبد و این سبک از معماری جلوه خاصی به اتاق های این هتل بخشیده است. سرویس دهی ای هتل به صورت BB انجام می شود. این هتل مکان مناسبی برای اقامت زوج های جوان می باشد.


امکانات هتل وایت مونارچ 
این هتل 4 ستاره امکانات تفریحی زیادی از جمله: سونا و آبگرم، مرکز تناسب اندام، مرکز ماساژ و استخر سرپوشیده را به توریست های تور استانبول ارائه می دهد. میهمانان می توانند در آبگرم از ماساژی آرام که توسط  کادری مجرب و ماهر ارائه می شود نهایت لذت را ببرند. همچنین مرکز تناسب اندام حرفه ای این هتل برای مسافران بسیار سرگرم کننده بوده و بعد از آن می توانند از استخر سرپوشیده یا حمام ترکی و سونا بهره ببرند.
امکانات رفاهی هتل white monarch عبارتند از: سالن پذیرایی از مهمان، اینترنت رایگان، لابی، مکانی مختص به سیگار کشیدن، صندوق امانات، میز مخصوص سرو نوشیدنی های بین المللی، خدمات نگهداری و خدمت رسانی به کودکان، خشکشویی، آسانسور، رستوران، خدمات خانه داری، صرافی، آرایشگاه، کافی شاپ، کارکنان آموزش دیده، اتاق چمدان، باشگاه بدنسازی، سالن کنفرانس، اجاره اتومبیل، ترانسفر فرودگاهی، اتاق غیر سیگاری، اتاق های عایق صدا، میز پذیرش شبانه روزی برای مسافران تور استانبول، تبدیل ارز، پارکینگ، سالن مهمانی و ...
کارکنان هتل به زبان های ترکی، انگلیسی، روسی و فارسی تسلط کامل دارند.


رستوران هتل


در وایت مونارچ هتل استانبول صبحانه به صورت سلف سرویس ارائه می شود و برای وعده های ناهار و شام نیز منوی انتخابی در اختیار گردشگران تور ترکیه قرار داده می شود. یک رستوران در داخل هتل وجود دارد که انواع و اقسام غذاهای بومی ترکیه و غذاهای بین المللی را به میهمانان ارائه می دهد. این رستوران بالکنی با چشم انداز بسیار زیبا دارد که شما می توانید وعده های غذایی خود را در آن جا میل کنید و از تماشای منظره های پیش رو لذت ببرید. همچنین تعدادی رستوران در فاصله کمی از هتل وجود دارد که در صورت تمایل با کمی پیاده روی، می توانید از آن ها بهره ببرید.


در کافه وایت مونارک هم انواع نوشیدنی های گرم و سرد وجود دارد که با تزئینی زیبا در اختیارتان قرار می گیرد.


اتاق های هتل وايت مونارچ استانبول


هتل white monarch استانبول 79 اتاق دارد که تمامی اتاق ها به امکاناتی چون: اینترنت رایگان، تلویزیون صفحه تخت، ملحفه تمیز، تخت های استاندارد، آب معدنی رایگان، قهوه ساز و حمام اختصاصی با دوش آب مخصوص، سشوار و لوازم آرایشی رایگان، تهویه مناسب، چای ساز، آینه، تلفن، کمد لباس، گاوصندوق و ... مجهز هستند. تمام اتاق های این هتل به زیبایی چیدمان شده اند و دارای سیستم تهویه مناسب می باشند. خوب است بدانید که این اتاق ها در انواع مختلف 1 نفره، اتاق دو نفره اقتصادی، اتاق 3 نفره با نمای خیابان، مجموعه لوکس با جکوزی و اتاق دو نفره استاندارد با نمای خیابان هستند که مسافران بنا بر شرایط خود می توانند از آن ها بهره مند شوند.


موقعیت مکانی و فاصله از مکان های مهم شهر


چشم انداز هتل وایت مونارچ ترکیه رو به خیابان است و به همین جهت اتاق های آن دارای نور طبیعی هستند. فاصله این هتل از مکان های توریستی شهر به شرح زیر می باشد:


- مرکز خرید سواهیر 750 متر


- ایستگاه مترو شیشلی حدود 250 متر


- ایستگاه مترو مجیدیه کوی 300 متر


- فرودگاه آتاتورک 20 کیلومتر


- مرکز خرید پروفیلو حدود 350 متر


- برج دختر 3.2 مایل


- خیابان استقلال 2.3 مایل


- میدان تقسیم 7 کیلومتر


- موزه توپکاپی 3 کیلومتر


- برج ساعت دولماباغچه 2 مایل


- کاخ دولماباغچه 1.9 مایل


- مرکز خرید جواهر حدود 750 متر


- بازار بزرگ استانبول 3 کیلومتر


- مرکز خرید ترامپ 250 متر


- فرودگاه استانبول 18.8 مایل


- مسجد ایاصوفیه 3 کیلومتر


- کاخ بیلربی 2.8 مایل


مقررات هتل


از مقررات محدود کننده این هتل این است که از ورود حیوانات خانگی به داخل هتل ممانعت به عمل می آید. ساعت ورود به اتاق ها 14 و تحویل آن ها 12 می باشد.

----------

